# Intel im Jahr 2022 : 4 Nanometer Fertigung ?



## Explosiv (24. August 2009)

*Intel im Jahr 2022 : 4 Nanometer Fertigung ?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf einer vor kurzem stattgefundenen Veranstaltung in Japan, hat Prozessorhersteller Intel einen Ausblick in Sachen zukünftiger Fertigungstechnologie gewagt. 
Dieser ist sehr anspruchsvoll, es wird in diesem eine Fortführung des 2006 eingeführten Tick-Tock-Modells ausgegangen, welches an einem Zweijahresrückmus festhält und eine neue Architektur (Tock) und die ensprechenden Refresh´s (Tick) im kleineren Fertigungsverfahren vorsieht.
So ist der Nehalem , der aktuell im 45nm Verfahren gerfertigt wird der oben genannte Tock. 
Das bedeutet, das Anfang nächsten Jahres der Tock durch den Westmere im 32 Nanometer-Verfahren ( Tick ) abgelöst wird.
In der unteren Tabelle sieht man die Fortführung des Tick-Tock-Modells



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereits jetzt verfüge man über die Möglichkeit und technische Vorraussetzung im 16 Nanometerverfahren zu fertigen, jedoch ist dieser Schritt erst ab 2014 vorgesehen. 
Alles andere ist nach heutigem Technologiestand noch nicht umsetzbar und es mangelt hier auch an realistischen Ideen.
Man ist aber optimistisch das bis dahin Lösungen gefunden werden, so das 2022 eine Produktion von 4 Nanometer CPU´s realisierbar wäre.

Dies würde rechnerisch bedeuten, das unter 4 statt 45 Nanometer das Transistorbudget auf 0,79 Prozent der Chipfläche umgesetzt werden kann. 
Das würde einen Vorteil um den Faktor 127 bedeuten.​Quelle : hardware-infos


----------



## push@max (24. August 2009)

Die können jetzt natürlich einiges erzählen und das Jahr 2022 ist nocht sehr, sehr weit weg.

Wer weiß schon, wie die Hardware in diesem Jahr aussehen wird...

Außerdem hatte Intel bereits vor einigen Jahren durchaus optimistische Prognosen mit der Steigerung der Taktfrequenz gewagt.

Ich genieße diese Aussage von Intel mit Vorsicht.

2022 werde ich diese News nochmal aufgreifen und dann können wir darüber sprechen.


----------



## msix38 (24. August 2009)

Alles nur Prognosen..


----------



## Prinzpaddy (24. August 2009)

_Oh mein Gott 
aba ich gebe euch recht man weiß ja gar nich wie die hardware dann aussieht!!
ich würde erstma abwarten bis 32 nm und 22 nm kommen das is ja gar nicht mehr so lange hin _


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. August 2009)

Warum Intel jetzt schon an 2022 denkt, es sollte erstmal 32 nm Kommen dann kann man über denn nächsten Schritt nachdenken. Jedoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es in diesem Zeitraum realisierbar ist.


----------



## AlterKadaver (24. August 2009)

Wie bereits erwähnt wird es sich hier größtenteils um Spekulationen handeln..

Sich jedoch vorzustellen, dass Chips in 12 Jahren in 4 nm hergestellt werden könnten, ist im Hinblick auf die bisherige Entwicklung wirklich verblüffend


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. August 2009)

AlterKadaver schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt wird es sich hier größtenteils um Spekulationen handeln..
> 
> Sich jedoch vorzustellen, dass Chips in 12 Jahren in 4 nm hergestellt werden könnten, ist im Hinblick auf die bisherige Entwicklung wirklich verblüffend


Naja, vor 4 Jahren waren es noch 130nm, im Frühjahr stellt Intel nun schon auf 32nm runter ..... allzu unrealistisch ist das daher nicht


----------



## JOJO (24. August 2009)

Ein Siliziumatom hat gerade mal einen Durchmesser von 0,235nm. Bei einer Fertigungsbreite von 4nm sind es dann gerade mal 17 Siliziumatome die nebeneinander Platz finden werden. Ich frage mich gerade: "Wenn die Atome z.b. qudratisch ausgelegt werden um Kontaktfläche zu schaffen (um z.B. den Anschluß der Basis eines Transitors zu bilden), so stehen gerade mal eine Kantenlänge von 0,49nm bei 4 Atomen zur Verfügung, wie soll dann noch konnektiert werden!?"  

Mit dem heutigen Verfahren der "Löttechnik" wird es dann wohl nicht mehr funktionieren...


----------



## AlterKadaver (24. August 2009)

> Zitat von *Ob4ru|3r*
> allzu unrealistisch ist das daher nicht


naja, ich meinte damit auch nicht, dass das Ganze unrealistisch ist... es verblüfft mich nur immer wieder


----------



## w00tification (25. August 2009)

es ist wirklich kaum vorstellbar. intel rechnet das ganze zwar hoch, aber mich wundert es schon, dass sie 16nm umsetzen wollen. ich hörte irgendwo her, dass um die 32nm herum schon das theoretische ende vorliegt. aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was ich da gehört oder gelesen habe


----------



## Wendigo (25. August 2009)

Mich würde deren Leistung interessieren...
Aso, früheren Prognosen nach sollte der Mensch bereits im Jahr 2000 Kolonien auf dem Mond errichtet haben


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. August 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Ein Siliziumatom hat gerade mal einen Durchmesser von 0,235nm. Bei einer Fertigungsbreite von 4nm sind es dann gerade mal 17 Siliziumatome die nebeneinander Platz finden werden. Ich frage mich gerade: "Wenn die Atome z.b. qudratisch ausgelegt werden um Kontaktfläche zu schaffen (um z.B. den Anschluß der Basis eines Transitors zu bilden), so stehen gerade mal eine Kantenlänge von 0,49nm bei 4 Atomen zur Verfügung, wie soll dann noch konnektiert werden!?"
> 
> Mit dem heutigen Verfahren der "Löttechnik" wird es dann wohl nicht mehr funktionieren...


 
Selbst wenn die das schaffe, stellt sich noch die Frage wie gering die Spannung sein muss, damit diese kleinen Leiterbahnen nicht durchbrennen? Zum anderen wird da das Problem mit der Elektromigration noch viel stärker zum Tragen kommen als es Heute der Fall ist.

Aber wer kann schon genau sagen was in 12 Jahren ist und wenn nix weiter Schlimmes passiert, werden wir das auch noch erleben.


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2009)

Aktuelle (Computer)Technik ist ähnlich ineffizient wie zb. auch der "steinalte" Verbrennungsmotor, der Großteil der Energie wird einfach nur in Wärme (und damit Abfall) umgewandelt - und muß dann sogar noch mitunter aufwendig abtransportiert/gekühlt werden. Der Wirkungsgrad eines Otto-Motors liegt btw bei unter 30%... wenn man also für 50€ tankt werden min. 35€ dazu genutzt die Umwelt zu erwärmen - crazy oder? Beim Computer ist es nicht viel anders...

Das alleine ist ja schon "unlogisch", doch kommt dann noch dazu das trotz "Weiterentwicklung" der Energieverbrauch von Computer (oder der Spritverbrauch von Fahrzeugen usw) nicht gesenkt sondern weiter gesteigert wurde - und auch dieser Trend scheint noch kein Ende zu finden... ich sage nur 1KW NTs in Heimcomputern.... wer hätte DAS vor 10 jahren gedacht.

Da die Entwicklung in der Computertechnik um ein vielfaches schneller voran schreitet als zb. beim Antriebsaggregat eines Fahrzeuges (obwohl, eigentlich auch nicht...), will ich doch hoffen das sich im angegebenen Zeitraum wesentlich mehr tut als nur "Schrott" in feineren Fertigungsverfahren zu produzieren.

Ein Artikel von 2001: scinexx | Computer der Zukunft: Rechnen mit Quanten, Licht und DNA - Computer optische Computer Laser - Computer, optische Computer, Laser, Nanotechnologie, Quantenmechanik, Quantencomputer, Tunneleffekt, Moores Law, Miniaturisierung, Zukunft, Techno

Ich bin kein Spezialist bzgl. Quantencomputer o.ä., aber in vielen Bereichen wird uns einfach nur eingeredet das Alternativen noch nicht möglich / in Aussicht wären, dabei sind es einfach nur finanzielle Interessen die uns weiterhin auf altmodische Technologien setzen lassen. Irgendwo auch kein Wunder, wenn sich damit noch Geld verdienen läßt, warum dann unnötig in "echten Fortschritt" investieren...

Und ich bin ganz sicher kein Grüner...  Aber zb. einen PKW mit E-Motoren an jedem Rad, oder Computer die X-mal schneller sind bei X-mal weniger Energieverbrauch, also ich hätte nix dagegen. Und zumindest Ersteres ist schon lange möglich...


----------



## Marc1504 (25. August 2009)

Weckt mich, wenn wir bei 12 Pikometern sind...  

Nee, ernsthaft: Ich glaube nicht, dass das was wird. Man hat heute keinerlei echte Vorstellung davon, wie ein Belichtungsprozess bei 12 nm vonstatten gehen soll, da es einfach kein Licht gibt, das dies kann, wie sollen da 4 nm drin sein? Außer mit einem völig neuen Prozessordesign. Holographie meinetwegen. Aber das mißt man dann wohl nicht mehr in nm ...


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Warum Intel jetzt schon an 2022 denkt, es sollte erstmal 32 nm Kommen dann kann man über denn nächsten Schritt nachdenken. Jedoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es in diesem Zeitraum realisierbar ist.


Ein Unternehmen muß so weit denken. Die müssen es schließlich bis dahin entwickelt haben. 32nm ist für die schon bekannt, sie müssen nur noch lernen besser damit umzugehen...



JOJO schrieb:


> Ein Siliziumatom hat gerade mal einen Durchmesser von 0,235nm. Bei einer Fertigungsbreite von 4nm sind es dann gerade mal 17 Siliziumatome die nebeneinander Platz finden werden. Ich frage mich gerade: "Wenn die Atome z.b. qudratisch ausgelegt werden um Kontaktfläche zu schaffen (um z.B. den Anschluß der Basis eines Transitors zu bilden), so stehen gerade mal eine Kantenlänge von 0,49nm bei 4 Atomen zur Verfügung, wie soll dann noch konnektiert werden!?"
> 
> Mit dem heutigen Verfahren der "Löttechnik" wird es dann wohl nicht mehr funktionieren...


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass man dann an den stellen, wo eine verbindugn komtm halt nicht nur eine 4nm breite spur macht, sondern da eine art block hinsetzt, wodran dann der kontakt kommt? Dadurch wird zwar die fläche etwas größer, die für den chip gebraucht wird, dafür ist aber dann auch der kontakt wieder realisierbar. Nur weil es so klein geht, muß nicht alles so klein gemacht werden.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Spezialist bzgl. Quantencomputer o.ä., aber in vielen Bereichen wird uns einfach nur eingeredet das Alternativen noch nicht möglich / in Aussicht wären, dabei sind es einfach nur finanzielle Interessen die uns weiterhin auf altmodische Technologien setzen lassen. Irgendwo auch kein Wunder, wenn sich damit noch Geld verdienen läßt, warum dann unnötig in "echten Fortschritt" investieren...



Das Problem dabei ist nicht nur das geld, womit natürlich die forschung sehr viel schneller voranschreiten würde, sondern einfach die stelle wo wir stehen. Theoretisch kann man leicht sagen, wie so ein PC funktionieren soll, das praktisch und wirtschatlich zu realisieren, ist aber noch ein ding der unmöglichkeit. Sozusagen das Fusionskraftwerk der Computerwelt 
Sobalt irgend eine Uni oder Private Firma die ersten guten Modelle solcher PCs haben wird, wird die große Industrie sich diese ganz schnell einkaufen und dann wirds auch schlag auf schlag kommen. Bis dahin dauert es aber noch etwas.


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aktuelle (Computer)Technik ist ähnlich ineffizient wie zb. auch der "steinalte" Verbrennungsmotor, der Großteil der Energie wird einfach nur in Wärme (und damit Abfall) umgewandelt - und muß dann sogar noch mitunter aufwendig abtransportiert/gekühlt werden. Der Wirkungsgrad eines Otto-Motors liegt btw bei unter 30%... wenn man also für 50€ tankt werden min. 35€ dazu genutzt die Umwelt zu erwärmen - crazy oder? Beim Computer ist es nicht viel anders...


Wie kann man sowas vergleichen? Eine CPU hat in dem Sinne keinen Wirkungsgrad, weil der Zusammenhang Stromverbrauch->Rechenleistung nicht definiert ist und nicht definiert werden kann. Ein Verbrennungsmotor nutzt x% der Energie seiner Verbrennung für die Bewegung, der Rest wird in Wärme umgewandelt. Das kann man so aber überhaupt gar nicht mit einer CPU vergleichen, die wandelt im Endeffekt nahezu 100% der von ihr aufgenommenen Energie in Wärme um. Aber über Effizenz kann man da überhaupt nicht reden, das lässt sich so absolut nicht vergleichen.


----------



## NCphalon (25. August 2009)

irgendwann prankt auf jeder chipfabrik das zeichen "Vorsicht, Radioaktive Strahlung!" weil die mit hochfrequenter gammastrahlung belichten müssen um durch die masken zu kommen^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. August 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> irgendwann prankt auf jeder chipfabrik das zeichen "Vorsicht, Radioaktive Strahlung!" weil die mit hochfrequenter gammastrahlung belichten müssen um durch die masken zu kommen^^


 

Das bezweifle ich stark... erstmal wird es wohl heißen "Vorsicht, Röntgenstrahlung!"
Aber bis dahin ist Silizium wahrscheinlich schon an der Grenze des Material bedingtem Fertigungsprozesses.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aktuelle (Computer)Technik ist ähnlich ineffizient wie zb. auch der "steinalte" Verbrennungsmotor, der Großteil der Energie wird einfach nur in Wärme (und damit Abfall) umgewandelt - und muß dann sogar noch mitunter aufwendig abtransportiert/gekühlt werden. Der Wirkungsgrad eines Otto-Motors liegt btw bei unter 30%... wenn man also für 50€ tankt werden min. 35€ dazu genutzt die Umwelt zu erwärmen - crazy oder? Beim Computer ist es nicht viel anders...


Du vergisst da was: Verbrennungsmotoren/Aktuelle Computertechnik mag neueren Entwicklungen rein technisch in der Theorie unterlegen und auch herrlich ineffizient sein, aber: Dafür sind sie (im Vergleich zur ursprünlglichen "Launchfassung" dieser Techniken) weit fortentwickelt und liefern das, was man "braucht":

- Power (Es kommt immer noch nichts an den Verbrennungsmotor ran, wenn es um pure Leistung geht, die modernsten Karren mit Strom haben nicht mal die halbe Reichweite eines Mittelklasse-Ottomotors, vom Antrieb von LKWs mal ganz zu schweigen ...)
- "Einfachheit" (Nicht zu unterschätzen, wir "wissen" wie man solche Dinge baut, und das einigermaßen effizient und kostengünstig, je komplizierter die eingesetzte Technik wird, umso komplizierter wird auch letztlich alles drumherum, und damit zunächst mal auch teurer) 
- Ausbaufähigkeit (Die Technik vom Verbrennungsmotot an sich mag "uralt" sein, aber im Vergleich zu den ersten Klapperkisten von damals sind die heutigen Motoren wahre Effizienzmonster, man musste nur halt erst mal auf so Dinge wie "Feinstzerstäubung und perfekte Mischung von Treibstoff/Luft im Zyliderkolben kurz vor der Explosion erhöhen die Effizienz" kommen, ähnlich ist es mit Prozessoren, wie auch einen langen Weg hinter sich haben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. August 2009)

Ich warte ja auch noch auf die 10 GHz-CPU (10 GHz in einem Kern wohlgemerkt ) und diese Prognose kam auch von Intel. Und war vorausgesagt für 2005.
Naja, eigentlich bin ich ja froh das man von diesem wahnwitzigen Gigahertz-Rennen weggekommen ist und man die sinnvollere Variante gewählt hat. War lustig wie der Intel-Typ auf der GC von "_Intel _und den Mitbewerbern" (im Plural wohlgemerkt) gesprochen hat (sehr nett, der Mensch denkt an Vias Marktanteil von gefühlt 1000%)
Multithreading gehört ohne Zweifel die Zukunft.

Gruß,
André


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie kann man sowas vergleichen?


Beide Produkte benötigen Energie um die gewünschte Leistung bereitzustellen, richtig? Beide Produkte könnten aber "anders aufgebaut" wesentlich mehr Leistung bei deutlich geringerer Energieaufnahme liefern. Ich denke du hast schon verstanden wie das gemeint war. Das ein elektrisches Bauteil wegen mir 100% der Energie in Wärme umsetzt ist in diesem Vergleich völlig belanglos, es ging um die "nutzbare Leistung" (in dem Fall Rechenleistung) und sonst nichts.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Sobalt irgend eine Uni oder Private Firma die ersten guten Modelle solcher PCs haben wird, wird die große Industrie sich diese *ganz schnell einkaufen* und dann wirds auch schlag auf schlag kommen. Bis dahin dauert es aber noch etwas.



Naja, das ist leider Wunschdenken. Ich meinte nicht das schon heute Quantencomputer für den heimgebrauch möglich wären, sondern einfach mit dem was es schon gibt andere "Architekturen" nutzen. Und von wegen "ganz schnell einkaufen", es ist schon lange möglich (ohne jetzt über jedes kleine Detail zu Diskutieren) Autos mit alternativen und wesentlich effektiveren Antrieben zu bauen, das wissen die Hersteller am besten. Ein intelligenter Ventiltrieb zb. (um mal beim Verbrenner zu bleiben) kostet pro Fahrzeug ca. 100€ zusätzlich - bei einer Treibstoffersparnis von vielleicht 10-15%. Allerdings müßte dazu natürlich auch die Fertigung umgestellt werden, und diese Investition macht natürlich keiner solange das alte System noch (mittels Marketing auch immer mal wieder als Neuentwicklung angepriesen) verkauft werden kann. Derartiges ist quasi überall der Fall, nicht nur bei Autos oder Computern.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du vergisst da was: Verbrennungsmotoren/Aktuelle Computertechnik mag neueren Entwicklungen rein technisch in der Theorie unterlegen und auch herrlich ineffizient sein, aber: Dafür sind sie (im Vergleich zur ursprünlglichen "Launchfassung" dieser Techniken) weit fortentwickelt und liefern das, was man "braucht":


Das ist nur teilweise korrekt. Denn wie du schon angemerkt hast stecken in dem klassischen Verbrenner über 100 Jahre und Unsummen Entwicklung, und vergleicht man beide Techniken zu Zeitpunkt des "Launches", so unterliegt der klassische Verbrenner um Längen. Einziger Kritikpunkt des E-Antriebes ist die je nach Methode der "Energiespeicherung" die im Vergleich zum Sprit geringere Energiedichte. Übrigens, eine Wärmekraftwerk zb. hat einen Wirkungsgrad (bezüglich Stromerzeugung) von max. 50%, ergo wäre (was mMn immer noch Unsinn ist) der Einatz des Treibstoffs zur Gewinnung von Strom um damit einen E-Motor anzutreiben schon deutlich effektiver als ein klassischer Verbrennungsmotor. Du verstehst jetzt auf was ich hinaus will?



> - Power (Es kommt immer noch nichts an den Verbrennungsmotor ran, wenn es um pure Leistung geht, die modernsten Karren mit Strom haben nicht mal die halbe Reichweite eines Mittelklasse-Ottomotors, vom Antrieb von LKWs mal ganz zu schweigen ...)


Fail. Bei (max.) 30% Wirkungsgrad kannst du ja mal ausrechnen wieviel "Leistung" ein verbrenner eigentlich hat wenn er "nur" 100KW (30%) auf die Straße bringt  (den Leistungsverlust vom Motor bis zum Antrieb/der Straße jetzt mal bewußt ignoriert, denn den gibt es auch noch)



> - "Einfachheit" (Nicht zu unterschätzen, wir "wissen" wie man solche Dinge baut, und das einigermaßen effizient und kostengünstig, je komplizierter die eingesetzte Technik wird, umso komplizierter wird auch letztlich alles drumherum, und damit zunächst mal auch teurer)


Wieder Fail. Getriebe, Kupplung, Bremsscheiben und Beläge, Anlaßer, Kühler usw, alles Sachen die ein E-Antrieb nicht benötigt. Schau dir mal ein E-Fahrzeug an und dann einen Verbrenner inkl. seiner ganzen zum Betrieb nötigen Aggregate. "Einfachheit" ist sicher nicht die Disziplin des Verbrenners. ( *hust* Elektroauto ? Wikipedia )



> - Ausbaufähigkeit (Die Technik vom Verbrennungsmotot an sich mag "uralt" sein, aber im Vergleich zu den ersten Klapperkisten von damals sind die heutigen Motoren wahre Effizienzmonster, man musste nur halt erst mal auf so Dinge wie "Feinstzerstäubung und perfekte Mischung von Treibstoff/Luft im Zyliderkolben kurz vor der Explosion erhöhen die Effizienz" kommen, ähnlich ist es mit Prozessoren, wie auch einen langen Weg hinter sich haben


Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? In 100 Jahren wurde die Effizienz eines Verbrenners trotz dieser ganzen Sachen wie Einspritzung, Luftmegnenmesser usw um nicht mal 10% (auf besagte max. 30%) gesteigert - weil es eben einfach am Prinzip liegt.


*Beantwortet mir doch mal bitte folgende Frage:*

Warum ist im Jahre 2009 immer noch kein einziger (Heim)Computer in der Lage seinen Energieverbrauch effektiv in Abhängigkeit der benötigten Leistung zu regulieren? (Stichwort idle-Verbrauch) Sollte nicht gerade ein Computer dazu schon lange in der Lage sein?


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Beide Produkte benötigen Energie um die gewünschte Leistung bereitzustellen, richtig? Beide Produkte könnten aber "anders aufgebaut" wesentlich mehr Leistung bei deutlich geringerer Energieaufnahme liefern. Ich denke du hast schon verstanden wie das gemeint war. Das ein elektrisches Bauteil wegen mir 100% der Energie in Wärme umsetzt ist in diesem Vergleich völlig belanglos, es ging um die "nutzbare Leistung" (in dem Fall Rechenleistung) und sonst nichts.


Und wie sollte eine CPU oder eine Grafikkarte anders aufgebaut sein, um deinen Ansprüchen genüge zu tun?

Eine 0W-CPU wird es nie geben, das ist utopisch, eine gewisse Leistung muss man IMMER reinstecken. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum ist im Jahre 2009 immer noch kein einziger (Heim)Computer in der Lage seinen Energieverbrauch effektiv in Abhängigkeit der benötigten Leistung zu regulieren? (Stichwort idle-Verbrauch) Sollte nicht gerade ein Computer dazu schon lange in der Lage sein?


Wohl noch nie was von Cool and Quiet gehört, wie? Von Abschaltung von nciht benötigten Festplatten. Vom Idle-Modus von Grafikkarte usw. usf.

Beispiel: Eine GTX285 benötigt im Betrieb fast 300W. Im Idle dagegen schluckt sie gerademal 10%. Wo ist da das Problem? Eine GTS250 mit einem inzwischen einige Jahre alten Chip kommt mit einigen heutigen Tricks auf einem Idle-Verbrauch von 20W.

Also ganz ehrlich: Wo ist das verdammte Problem? Wenn du unbedingt weniger Energie verbrauchen willst: Nimm nen Ion, selbst unter Volllast kriegst du den nur auf 30W, im normalen Betrieb wohl eher so 15W. Und wenns kleiner sein soll: Der Tegra kommt auch noch


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. August 2009)

Mir gehts doch nicht daraum den Verbrennungsmotor als besser darzustellen, aber er liefert halt das, was die Leute benötigen immer noch einfacher und preiswerter als alle anderen Lösungen, darauf will ich hinaus, Elektromotoren haben wie du schon gesagt hast den Nachteil der Energiespeicherung, und das ist mit einem Verbrennungsmotor halt einfacher, einfach Sprit rein, läuft, und man kommt damit weiter als mit einem Auto, das praktisch nur aus Energiezellen und Elektromotor bestehen würde. 

Und ja, "Power", in Benzin/Diesel steckt nunmal entsprechend viel Energie, und selbst mit der gigantischen Verschwendung durch Abwärme besteht scheinbar immer noch ein Vrteil vor (noch weiterzuentwickelnden) alternativen Lösungen.

Und das ist nicht Fail, das ist Fakt, weil viele Probleme einfach noch ungelöst sind.


----------



## Icejester (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und ich bin ganz sicher kein Grüner...  Aber zb. einen PKW mit E-Motoren an jedem Rad, oder Computer die X-mal schneller sind bei X-mal weniger Energieverbrauch, also ich hätte nix dagegen. Und zumindest Ersteres ist schon lange möglich...



Oh ja. Du wirst Dich bedanken bei den ungefederten Massen, mit denen Du dann beim Fahren zu kämpfen hast.


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Eine 0W-CPU wird es nie geben, das ist utopisch, eine gewisse Leistung muss man IMMER reinstecken.


Kannst oder willst du mich nicht verstehen, so undeutlich hab ich mich doch gar nich ausgedrückt. Die Energie soll einfach nur effektiver genutzt werden - mehr nicht. Keiner verlangt das elektrische Bauteile keine Energie mehr benötigen sollen.



> Also ganz ehrlich: Wo ist das verdammte Problem?


OK, du hast mich also nicht verstanden. Zb. benötigt ein System mit einer GTX285 nebst entsprechenden Komponenten (QC usw) 130-150 Watt Idle. Warum? Ich denke du weißt um die Ineffizienz der aktuellen Stromsparmechanismen, warum also verteidigst du diesen Umstand?



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mir gehts doch nicht daraum den Verbrennungsmotor als besser darzustellen, aber er liefert halt das, was die Leute benötigen immer noch einfacher und preiswerter als alle anderen Lösungen, darauf will ich hinaus,


Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber es ist eben falsch. Einfacher nicht aufgrund des Prinzips, sondern weil eben nichts mehr / kaum noch investiert werden muß um den alten Schrott herzustellen. Einfacher also nur für die Konzerne, aber auf Kosten des Fortschritts. Oder kennst du noch jemanden der einen Dampfwagen fährt?



> Elektromotoren haben wie du schon gesagt hast den Nachteil der Energiespeicherung, und das ist mit einem Verbrennungsmotor halt einfacher, einfach Sprit rein, läuft, und man kommt damit weiter als mit einem Auto, das praktisch nur aus Energiezellen und Elektromotor bestehen würde.


Naja, also der 185KW Motor des Tesla ist so klein wie ein Fußball. Mit einem 55KW Akku-Pack beträgt die Reichweite bis zu 350KM - weil E-Motoren eben wesentlich effektiver arbeiten. Abgeriegelt wird bei 200KMh. Das der Akku 450KG wiegt (!) liegt in erster Linie daran das er aus fast 7000 Handyakkus besteht. Warum man keinen speziellen (und damit leichteren) Akku für das Fahrzeug baut? Weil er wesentlich teurer wäre. Deshalb sagte ich bereits das die erwähnten Probleme eigentlich keine mehr sind.



> Und ja, "Power", in Benzin/Diesel steckt nunmal entsprechend viel Energie, und selbst mit der gigantischen Verschwendung durch Abwärme besteht scheinbar immer noch ein Vrteil vor (noch weiterzuentwickelnden) alternativen Lösungen.


Jau, aber der Vorteil ist finanzieller (Investition) und nicht technischer Natur. Und dieses Problem würde sich bei Massenfertigung von ganz alleine erledigen.



> Und das ist nicht Fail, das ist Fakt, weil viele Probleme einfach noch ungelöst sind.


Die Probleme wurden alle schon lange gelöst.


Icejester schrieb:


> Oh ja. Du wirst Dich bedanken bei den ungefederten Massen, mit denen Du dann beim Fahren zu kämpfen hast.


Du meinst den Motor? Du weißt das die "ungefederten Massen" bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen größer sind? (Bremssattel, Scheibe und Beläge, Gelenkwellen usw sind beim E-Antrieb nicht nötig)

Fakt ist doch das aktuelle Computer sehr oft gemessen an dem was sie leisten zu viel verbrauchen, und damit meine ich nicht erst Multi-CPU und Multi-GPU Systeme (wo es aber am deutlichsten wird).


----------



## BigBubby (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Du meinst den Motor? Du weißt das die "ungefederten Massen" bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen größer sind? (Bremssattel, Scheibe und Beläge, Gelenkwellen usw sind beim E-Antrieb nicht nötig)
> .



Bremssattel, Scheibe und Beläge benötigst du trotzdem weiterhin, da du unabhängig von dem Motor eine bremsmöglichkeit haben mußt. Sicherheitstechnisch garnicht anders möglich...


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Kannst oder willst du mich nicht verstehen, so undeutlich hab ich mich doch gar nich ausgedrückt. Die Energie soll einfach nur effektiver genutzt werden - mehr nicht. Keiner verlangt das elektrische Bauteile keine Energie mehr benötigen sollen.


Effektiv wird sie schon genutzt, sie soll (deiner Meinung nach) effizent genutzt werden. Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, was denn nun für dich unter effizent fällt. Wo ist da die Grenze?



INU.ID schrieb:


> OK, du hast mich also nicht verstanden. Zb. benötigt ein System mit einer GTX285 nebst entsprechenden Komponenten (QC usw) 130-150 Watt Idle. Warum? Ich denke du weißt um die Ineffizienz der aktuellen Stromsparmechanismen, warum also verteidigst du diesen Umstand?


Dann hast du aber auch viel am laufen:

- CPU
- GPU
- Mainboard mit Sound/Netzwerk/Sata/USB
- HDD
- TFT

Ich finde das nicht sonderlich viel, angesichts der Masse an Hardware, die nunmal versorgt werden will. Was wäre für dich denn ein Wert, der ok wäre?

Und wenn dir effizenz so wichtig ist, warum kaufst du dir dann kein passendes System? Kaufst du dir nen Acer Revo und schon hast du ein effizentes System. Ich seh da einfach kein Problem. Man kann nicht erwarten sich nen Ferrari zu kaufen und den mit dem Spritverbrauch eines 3L Lupos zu betreiben.


----------



## Icejester (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Du meinst den Motor? Du weißt das die "ungefederten Massen" bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen größer sind? (Bremssattel, Scheibe und Beläge, Gelenkwellen usw sind beim E-Antrieb nicht nötig)



So einfach ist es leider nicht. Wie BigBubby schon sagte, kann man auf die konventionelle Bremsanlage nicht verzichten.

Erstens wird auch ein Elektromotor beim Bremsen warm, weil es keinen Akku gibt, der die große Menge entstehender Energie so schnell aufnehmen kann. Also kann sich die Energie auch beim elektrischen Radnabenmotor nur in Wärme verflüchtigen. Wenn hier aber die sogenannte Curie-Temperatur überschritten wird, verliert der Elektromotor sofort jegliche Bremswirkung, weil die Magnete ausfallen. Man braucht also zwingend eine konventionelle Bremse als Fallback.

Zweitens hängt die Bremswirkung eines Elektromotors mit der Geschwindigkeit zusammen. Bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist auch die Bremsleistung hoch, bei abnehmender Geschwindigkeit wird sie aber immer schwächer. In der Theorie kann man mit einem Elektromotor deswegen nicht bis zum absoluten Stillstand bremsen. Auch hier braucht man also konventionalle Bremsen, um den Bremskraftverlust in unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereichen auffangen zu können.

Du kannst Dir mit Radnabenmotoren vorerst also gar nichts sparen, sondern nur massiv Gewicht hinzufügen. Und das auch noch an der ungünstigsten Stelle, die man sich am Auto vorstellen kann. Beim jetzigen Stand der Technik ist das ein konstruktiver Horror.



			
				Bucklew schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das nicht sonderlich viel, angesichts der Masse an Hardware, die nunmal versorgt werden will. Was wäre für dich denn ein Wert, der ok wäre?
> 
> Und wenn dir effizenz so wichtig ist, warum kaufst du dir dann kein passendes System? Kaufst du dir nen Acer Revo und schon hast du ein effizentes System. Ich seh da einfach kein Problem. Man kann nicht erwarten sich nen Ferrari zu kaufen und den mit dem Spritverbrauch eines 3L Lupos zu betreiben.



Effizienz ist doch immer eine Funktion aus Verbrauch und Leistung. Das absolute Ergebnis ist also weniger wichtig.
Wenn wir 3 Liter Diesel / 100km für den Lupo bei 61 PS ansetzen, und dem einen Ferrari F430 mit 490 PS gegnüberstellen, kommen wir zu dem Ergebnis, daß der Ferrari bei gleicher Effizienz wie der Lupo die 8-fache Kraftstoffmenge verbrauchen darf, also rund 24 Liter / 100km, weil er auch die 8-fache Leistung abgibt.

Wenn man jetzt noch berücksichtigt, daß Benzin im Gegensatz zu Diesel eine um 10% geringere Energiedichte hat, darf der Ferrari sogar 26,5 Liter benötigen, um immernoch dieselbe Effizienz wie ein Lupo 3L aufzuweisen. Der Ferrari verbraucht im Schnitt aber nur 18,7 Liter im sport-auto-Supertest (Ausgabe 01/2006), lediglich der Maximalverbrauch liegt bei 26,5 Litern, aber der wird auch beim Lupo deutlich über 3 Liter zu treiben sein. Im Ergebnis ist ein Ferrari F430 also mitnichten weniger effizient als ein Lupo 3L, weil er bei Bereitstellung der 8-fachen Leistung nur etwa die 6-fache Energiemenge aufnimmt.

Der Lupo bleibt insgesamt natürlich die billigere Lösung, um von A nach B zu kommen, aber er hat keinen Effizienzvorteil was Energieverbrauch und Leistungsabgabe angeht.

Anders läßt es sich beispielsweise auch nicht erklären, daß der aktuelle Porsche 911 Turbo in Kalifornien als Low Emission Vehicle eingestuft wird.


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht sonderlich viel


Und weil viele so denken kommt auch nur sehr langsam Bewegung in die Sache.


> Und wenn dir effizenz so wichtig ist, warum kaufst du dir dann kein passendes System?


Weil es keines gibt. Und da du keinen Grund zur Veranlassung siehst, was schon an deinen anderen Postings deutlich wurde, hat es auch gar keinen Sinn weiterzumachen. Der Vergleich mit dem Ferrari zeigt ja das du mich nicht verstehen willst - denn ein Ferrari brauch im Standgas eben nicht den Sprit den ein "Lupo" unter Volllast/max Drehzahl benötigt.  Der Grund warum ein Dual-CPU/GPU System zb. im Leerlauf mehr verbraucht als andere (ja, schwächere) Systeme unter Volllast ist nicht weil es nicht anders geht - sondern weil genug Leute wie eben auch du da keinen Wert drauf legen. 150Watt beim Betrachten des Desktops, wo eigentlich 10 oder 20 reichen würden....


Icejester schrieb:


> Erstens


Kondensator (nur EIN Beispiel)


> Zweitens


Gegenstrom (nur EIN Beispiel)


> Du kannst Dir mit Radnabenmotoren vorerst also gar nichts sparen, sondern nur massiv Gewicht hinzufügen. Und das auch noch an der ungünstigsten Stelle, die man sich am Auto vorstellen kann. Beim jetzigen Stand der Technik ist das ein konstruktiver Horror.


"Die Motoren dieser Fahrzeuge haben häufig eine hohe Nennleistung. Diese jedoch wird nicht für den Antrieb und Beschleunigung benötigt, sondern für *die komplette Aufnahme der Bremsenergie über den Motor anstatt von mechanischen Bremsen.* Die maximale Bremsenergie ist ein mehrfaches der maximalen Beschleunigungsenergie und demzufolge muss der Motor entsprechend ausgelegt werden, um die Bremsenergie aufzunehmen und dadurch die Reichweite zu maximieren."
Quelle: Wiki

RN-Antrieb war btw nur ein Beispiel, daher verstehe ich auch nicht warum über Nebensächlichkeiten diskutiert wird wenn es am Thema nichts ändert.

Da der Rest deines Postings (Lupo/Ferrari) keinen Bezug zu meinen Äußerungen hat gehe ich darauf auch nicht ein. Es ist auch nicht nötig weiterhin OT zu posten (damit meine ich auch/gerade mich), denn es ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Alternativen einzig aus finanziellen Gründen "als noch nicht Massentauglich" verkauft werden. Bei Zweifeln bezüglich E-Antrieben empfehle ich das Gespräch mit Spezialisten wie Herrn Nicolas Hayek zu suchen. Sein Konzept wurde übrigens damals von Daimler u.a. deshalb verworfen weil ihnen die Geräusche der E-Motoren nicht zusagten - was davon zu halten ist muß jeder für sich entscheiden.

Btw: um 1900 lag der Anteil der E-Fahrzeuge in New-York bei 50%... LKWs mit solchen Antrieben gabs auch schon vor 100 Jahren.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und weil viele so denken kommt auch nur sehr langsam Bewegung in die Sache.


Das sind halt alles "Realisten" 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil es keines gibt. Und da du keinen Grund zur Veranlassung siehst, was schon an deinen anderen Postings deutlich wurde, hat es auch gar keinen Sinn weiterzumachen. Der Vergleich mit dem Ferrari zeigt ja das du mich nicht verstehen willst - denn ein Ferrari brauch im Standgas eben nicht den Sprit den ein "Lupo" unter Volllast/max Drehzahl benötigt.  Der Grund warum ein Dual-CPU/GPU System zb. im Leerlauf mehr verbraucht als andere (ja, schwächere) Systeme unter Volllast ist nicht weil es nicht anders geht - sondern weil genug Leute wie eben auch du da keinen Wert drauf legen. 150Watt beim Betrachten des Desktops, wo eigentlich 10 oder 20 reichen würden....


Ist doch auch völlig logisch. Ein Auto mit zwei Motoren verbraucht auch mehr Sprit als eines mit einem. Und logischerweise verbrauchen sie auch im standgas mehr. Ich weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht, wie man dieses Dilemma lösen soll. Mehr als ein beleidiges "Das will ich aber nicht!" mit Fuß aufstampfen kam bisher leider nicht wirklich viel von dir.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Probleme wurden alle schon lange gelöst.


Nicht wirklich, wie siehts z.B. mit dem Laden der Akkus aus ?! Keiner hat Lust länger als 10min an der Tanke zu stehen, geschweige denn Stunden. Hab da vor ein paar Tagen was bei Heise.de über eine neue Art Akku gehört die sich ziemlich fix laden lassen soll, aber, naja .......


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Mehr als ein beleidiges "Das will ich aber nicht!" mit Fuß aufstampfen kam bisher leider nicht wirklich viel von dir.


Dann solltest du die Postings vielleicht aufmerksamer lesen, denn derartiges kam nicht von mir (nicht mal Ansatzweise). 

 Wenn die Fertigung doch immer kleiner (und dadurch eigentlich immer sparsamer) geworden ist, warum MUSS eine aktuelle CPU/GPU (auch beim surfen oder Film schauen) dann mehr Strom verbrauchen (und das eigentlich schon Idle) als ein Komplettsystem vor 10 Jahren? Und dann frag dich mal wie es IN 10 Jahren ausschaut. Jetzt verstanden was ich meine? Und nein, es ist eben nicht so weil es anders nicht möglich ist...


----------



## Icejester (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> "Die Motoren dieser Fahrzeuge haben häufig eine hohe Nennleistung. Diese jedoch wird nicht für den Antrieb und Beschleunigung benötigt, sondern für *die komplette Aufnahme der Bremsenergie über den Motor anstatt von mechanischen Bremsen.* Die maximale Bremsenergie ist ein mehrfaches der maximalen Beschleunigungsenergie und demzufolge muss der Motor entsprechend ausgelegt werden, um die Bremsenergie aufzunehmen und dadurch die Reichweite zu maximieren."
> Quelle: Wiki



Leider sagt das nichts darüber aus, zu welchem Anteil die Bremsenergie auch wieder in den Akku fließt. Die Bahn schafft es, 8% ihres Fahrstrombedarfs aus Energierückgewinnung beim Bremsen durch direkte Rückeinspeisung ins Netz einzusparen. Und die Zugbauer haben da viele Jahre mehr Erfahrung und die Technik ist vermutlich deutlich leichter zu beherrschen.



> Da der Rest deines Postings (Lupo/Ferrari) keinen Bezug zu meinen Äußerungen hat gehe ich darauf auch nicht ein.


Mußt Du auch nicht. Es richtete sich an Bucklew.



> Btw: um 1900 lag der Anteil der E-Fahrzeuge in New-York bei 50%... LKWs mit solchen Antrieben gabs auch schon vor 100 Jahren.
> 
> MFG INU.ID


Wie so oft ist das Bessere eben der Feind des Guten.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, wie siehts z.B. mit dem Laden der Akkus aus ?! Keiner hat Lust länger als 10min an der Tanke zu stehen, geschweige denn Stunden. Hab da vor ein paar Tagen was bei Heise.de über eine neue Art Akku gehört die sich ziemlich fix laden lassen soll, aber, naja .......



Das könnte man über Nacht daheim machen, sofern man eine Garage oder wenigstens einen Parkplatz auf dem Grundstück hat. In der Großstadt, wo die meisten Leute nichtmal vor der eigenen Haustür parken können, ist das natürlich nicht möglich. Für lange Strecken eignet sich das System auch nicht. Doof ist auch, daß man nicht mal eben mit dem Kanister zur nächsten Tanke laufen kann, wenn man liegen bleibt. Das soll ja schonmal vorkommen.

Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, wie man das bezahlen soll. Wenn ich auf meine Stromrechnung schaue und sehe, wieviel ich im Jahr für lumpige 2000 kWh zahle, dann frage ich mich, in welche Höhen die Rechnung schnellen soll, wenn ich damit auch noch Auto fahren soll. Ich meine, es ist schon wahnsinnig teuer mit Strom zu heizen oder Wasser warm zu machen. Die besseren Alternativen sind Gas oder Erdöl. Und da soll Strom plötzlich eine gute Alternative für's Auto sein? Das klingt nicht sehr logisch.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann solltest du die Postings vielleicht aufmerksamer lesen, denn derartiges kam nicht von mir (nicht mal Ansatzweise).


Doch, dauerhaft. Bis heute weiß ich weder...
... was nun geändert werden soll, damit alles Effizenter wird
... wo nun die Grenze ist zwischen effizent und nciht-effizent. 150W für ein Desktopsystem ist zuviel, ok, aber was für ein Verbrauch ist ok? Weiß ich bis heute nicht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn die Fertigung doch immer kleiner (und dadurch eigentlich immer sparsamer) geworden ist, warum MUSS eine aktuelle CPU/GPU (auch beim surfen oder Film schauen) dann mehr Strom verbrauchen (und das eigentlich schon Idle) als ein Komplettsystem vor 10 Jahren? Und dann frag dich mal wie es IN 10 Jahren ausschaut. Jetzt verstanden was ich meine? Und nein, es ist eben nicht so weil es anders nicht möglich ist...


Vor 10 Jahren? Gut, das war so zu Zeiten eines P3. Die schluckten zwischen 25 und 35W - unabhängig davon, ob idle oder nicht. Das ist ungefähr 3x soviel wie eine heutige CPU im Idle:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE - Leistungsaufnahme: CPU inklusive Wandler (Seite 9) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U

Schon alleine das zeigt, wie sehr du auf dem Holzweg bist. Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, das noch für Grafikkarte & Co nachzuschauen, es wären dieselben Dimensionen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren? Gut, das war so zu Zeiten eines P3. Die schluckten zwischen 25 und 35W - unabhängig davon, ob idle oder nicht. Das ist ungefähr 3x soviel wie eine heutige CPU im Idle:
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE - Leistungsaufnahme: CPU inklusive Wandler (Seite 9) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U
> 
> Schon alleine das zeigt, wie sehr du auf dem Holzweg bist. Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, das noch für Grafikkarte & Co nachzuschauen, es wären dieselben Dimensionen.



Sry, aber das ist alles nur blabla und sonst nichts. Ich kann dir auch eine CPU raussuchen die Idle nur 1 Watt benötigt, das ändert aber nichts daran das einzelne Komponenten aktueller PCs in der Regel den Strom Idle benötigen der vor 10 Jahren ganzen PCs ausreichte. Du mußt nicht versuchen mir etwas über den von mir gemessenen Stromverbrauch meiner eigenen bis heute im Betrieb befindlichen PCs zu erzählen, da weiß ich denke ich besser bescheid.

Aber vermutlich hast du Recht und ich bin wirklich auf dem Holzweg, ich muß vergessen haben wie die Leute vor 10 Jahren schon 1000 Watt Netzteile für ihre 15 Watt 450MHz Katmai CPUs usw verbaut haben. Das du aufgrund des Stromverbrauch einer sparsamen AMD-CPU behauptest / es so darstellst das alle aktuellen CPUs 10 Watt Idle benötigen sagt schon alles über deine Argumentation aus.

Test: Intel Core i7 950 und 975 Extreme Edition (Seite 29) - 03.06.2009 - ComputerBase

Der kleinste Rechner dort (AMD X2 E-Modell) verbrauch QUASI mehr Strom im Idle als der größte damals unter Last. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!)

Guten Tag


----------



## NoFearAhmeD (27. August 2009)

Hui, ein sehr gewagter Ausblick bezüglich der Fertigungstechnologie bis ins Jahr 2022!
In der Summe ist die Prognose wohl eher eine Marketing Strategie,
immer im Gespräch bleiben ist eben sehr wichtig, und durchaus legitim.
Ich ziehe hier gerne eine Parallele zum „ Deutschlandplan“ der SPD
im aktuellen Wahlkampf (vier Millionen neue Arbeitsplätze bis 2020).



             Gruß
           Ahmed


----------



## Naumo (27. August 2009)

ich muss mich da jetzt auch mal einmischen..
warum die heutigen cpus so viel strom brauchen is einfach.. 
früher waren die rechner eben "lahm" im gegensatz zu heute und wir begrüßen es natürlich einen schnellen rechner zu haben (zB zum spielen). und mehr leistung heisst auch mehr Energie pro Zeit. Ist ein rein physikalisches Gesetz. und dieses braucht eben auch im idle dann mehr wie eben der ferrari im standgas mehr braucht, weil sonst der motor einfach ausgeht...
wenn wir diese Leistung bei den rechner nicht brauchen würden dann wären die chips wohl für dich sehr effektiv in der leistungsaufnahme.. denn baute man mit der nahelem architekur eine cpu mit der leistung einer pentiumII, wäre der chip stecknadelgroß und würde fast keinen stom verbrauchen... 
aber dann wünsche ich viel spass beim surfen oder hier im forum posten! 
es ist alles leider nicht so einfach wie mancher denkt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2009)

icg mss inu.id insofern zustoimmen das man sich wirklich fragen darf wieso ein rechne rim idle mehr braucht als einige rechner unter last,

wieso sind nichtgenutzte komponenten nicht daktiviert? warum muss eine grafikkarte im idle an sein? eien 285er karte könnet für windows nen kern haben und nutzen der keine 10w tdp hat, das wäre mehr als ausreichend, windows läuft ja auch auf laptops 
die cpus sidn das selbe, eien mobile-cpu ist auch nicht so hungrig...

es gibt möglichkeiten strom zu sparen die einfach so nicht genutzt werden, und man fragt sich wieso nicht.
der weg müsste eben klar zu abschaltbaren teielen der technik gehen, die nur an sidn wenn sie gebraucht sind, ein 4-kerner könnte im windows-idle auch als singlecore arbeiten ud die anderne 3 kerne in den tiefschlaf schicken, so ganz klappt das aber auch noch nicht....

zum thema lupo-ferrari

das problem ist schon das du dabei von maximaler leistungsausnutzung ausgeht, das ist aber gar nicht der fall.

dazu müsstest du beide über 100km auf vollgas fahren.
was wirklich passiert:
der lupo benötigt für die 100km ca. 50 bis 55% seiner maximalleistung udn verbraucht dabei ca. 3l diesel.
der ferrari benötig absolutgesehen vielleicht 10% mehr leistung als der lupo, weil er einfach schwerer ist, mehr wiederstand überbrücken muss....
verbrauchswerte unter 10l werden aber selbst bei rollen lassen und 80km/h nicht machbar sein.
genau da liegt das problem, 

da war der galileotest mit toyoty prius gegen bmw m3 von duisurg nach berlin sinniger, beide so schnell wie es geht nach berlin zur gleichen zeit.
dabei kam am ende aus das der bmw bei der selben strecke nur 4l/100km mehr braucht, was bezgl. dem fahrspaß recht wenig ist, trotzdem ist der prius absolut im vorteil.

das fazi ist also:
trau keiner statistik die du nicht selbst fälschst 

fakt ist, beides, auto und pc, müssen die verbrauchte energie verringern und besser nutzen


----------



## Bucklew (27. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist alles nur blabla und sonst nichts. Ich kann dir auch eine CPU raussuchen die Idle nur 1 Watt benötigt, das ändert aber nichts daran das einzelne Komponenten aktueller PCs in der Regel den Strom Idle benötigen der vor 10 Jahren ganzen PCs ausreichte. Du mußt nicht versuchen mir etwas über den von mir gemessenen Stromverbrauch meiner eigenen bis heute im Betrieb befindlichen PCs zu erzählen, da weiß ich denke ich besser bescheid.


Genau, Fakten sind blabla 

Ich habe dir gerade nachgewiesen das du Unrecht hast. Also steh doch mal dazu wie ein Mann. Von dir kommt nur heiße Luft "zuviel", "alles ********" - mal wirkliche Fakten kommen von dir überhaupt nicht. Hast bis heute nciht gesagt, wo denn nun für dich ein heutzutage effizentes System beginnen würde und was man nun ändern soll.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich hast du Recht und ich bin wirklich auf dem Holzweg, ich muß vergessen haben wie die Leute vor 10 Jahren schon 1000 Watt Netzteile für ihre 15 Watt 450MHz Katmai CPUs usw verbaut haben. Das du aufgrund des Stromverbrauch einer sparsamen AMD-CPU behauptest / es so darstellst das alle aktuellen CPUs 10 Watt Idle benötigen sagt schon alles über deine Argumentation aus.


Stimmt, ein PhenomII 955 ist natürlich eine absolut Stromspar-CPU.  Das sagt vorallem was über deine Argumentation aus. 

Und warum bauen die Leute heute 1000W Netzteile ein? Weil man anstelle eines 450Mhz CPU mit ner kleinen 2D-grafikkarte dann einen 3,2Ghz Boliden mit nem Triple-SLI-system hat. Das lässt sich natürlich auch wunderbar und echt fair vergleichen. 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Test: Intel Core i7 950 und 975 Extreme Edition (Seite 29) - 03.06.2009 - ComputerBase





INU.ID schrieb:


> Der kleinste Rechner dort (AMD X2 E-Modell) verbrauch QUASI mehr Strom im Idle als der größte damals unter Last. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!)


Bevor du so einen Test verlinkst solltest du vielleicht mal den Text lesen:



> *Alle Prozessoren werden in den Leistungstests ohne die Stromsparmodi getestet*, um die maximale Performance zu zeigen (dass die Energiesparmodi seit der neuesten Generation zu so gut wie keinen Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mehr führen, ist allerdings bereits im letzten Artikel ausführlich dargelegt worden)


Das ist natürlich echt fair, wenn man den Idleverbrauch ohne irgendein Stromsparmodi testen 

Deine Argumentation ist damit absolut gescheitert. Oder hast du noch wirkliche Argumente und Fakten?

Ich habe nebenbei gerade mal so aus Spaß meinen alten Celeron angeschloßen und mal geschaut - 700Mhz, 2D-ATI-Grafik, eine Festplatte: Schlappe 100W 

Waren das noch schöne Zeiten 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wieso sind nichtgenutzte komponenten nicht daktiviert? warum muss eine grafikkarte im idle an sein? eien 285er karte könnet für windows nen kern haben und nutzen der keine 10w tdp hat, das wäre mehr als ausreichend, windows läuft ja auch auf laptops
> die cpus sidn das selbe, eien mobile-cpu ist auch nicht so hungrig...


Der Kosten/Nutzenaufwand für das Ganze wäre einfach zu schlecht, um das jemals über die gesparten Stromkosten wieder reinzuholen. Man muss den CHip ja auch entwickeln/bezahlen, das ganze macht massive Treiberprobleme und lohnen tut sich das ganze dann auch nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Genau, Fakten sind blabla


Fakten die OT und dadurch uninteressant sind ja.



> Ich habe dir gerade nachgewiesen das du Unrecht hast.


Einbildung ist auch Bildung, oder wie war das...
Fakt ist das der Verbrauch mangels wirklich effektivem Einsatz von Sparmechanismen sehr oft viel zu hoch ist - höher als eigentlich nötig. Das weiß AMD, Intel, Nvidia und ATI usw, doch du weißt es natürlich besser. Ziehst dich daran hoch das beim verlinkten Test C&Q usw deaktiviert wurde, dabei spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle - oder denkst du der Verbrauch eines kompletten Systems halbiert sich wenn man zb. beim X2 Energiesparmodell C&Q deaktiviert? Lachhaft. Ich möchte Computer die wirklich nur das verbrauchen was für die geforderte Leistung nötig ist, und das ist im Moment eben nicht der Fall - auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist. (was dein gutes Recht ist)

Im Übrigen bezog ich mich oben auf den (unter Last) 50 Watt sparsameren 755, aber wie solltest du auch von alleine darauf kommen. Und ja, verglichen mit einer CPU die fast das doppelte an Strom benötigt ist es für mich einer der sparsameren.



> Der Kosten/Nutzenaufwand für das Ganze wäre einfach zu schlecht,


Danke, genau das habe ich schon im ersten Posting gesagt. Nur das er nicht zu schlecht im Sinne von unwirtschaftlich ist, sondern einfach nur im Sinne von (in erster Linie für Hersteller, nicht den Konsumenten) weniger wirtschaftlich. (was mit der Einführung in den Massenmarkt auch wieder hinfällig ist)


> um das jemals über die gesparten Stromkosten wieder reinzuholen.
> Man muss den CHip ja auch entwickeln/bezahlen, das ganze macht massive Treiberprobleme und lohnen tut sich das ganze dann auch nicht mehr wirklich.


Dieser Teil hier ist leider wieder Unsinn, nichts weiter. Es ist auch mMn nicht nötig darauf weiter einzugehen...


Lassen wir es lieber, du findest das alles OK ist so wie es aktuell ist und man nichts ändern brauch, ich bin eben anderer Meinung. 

Sry @Threadersteller das es mit dem OT so ausgeartet ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2009)

buck, das abschalten von grafikeinheiten ist kein unsin udn macht auch keien imensen treiberprobleme,
nvidia udn ati haben beide die technik längst fertig,
teilweise kann sie eingesetzt werden, die frage ist wieso nicht breitflächig?

und entwickeln? wozu, da kramen wir mal im archiv nehmen nen kern von ner radeon 9500pro, shrinken den auf aktuelle fertigungsgrößen, nehmen den takt udn die spannung passend zurück, fertig,
das sidn keien entwicklungskosten sondern einfahc nur mal praktisch denken,
bei den cpus wäre das noch einfacher  einfach alle prozesse mit kernzugehörigkeit 0 versehen udn die restlichen kerne aus, fertig


----------



## martin-albrecht (27. August 2009)

warum produziert intel nicht ejtzt schon 15 nm  chips
das würde den stromverbrauch doch stark reduzieren oder nicht?


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

Bis dahin gibts vieleicht schon Graphen...


----------



## Bucklew (27. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Fakten die OT und dadurch uninteressant sind ja.


Es ist uninteressant, dass deine Aussage "ein heutige System verbrauch im Idle soviel Strom wie ein System von vor 10 Jahren unter Volllast" absoluter Bullshit ist? 

Ah, ja...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch Bildung, oder wie war das...


Richtig, beweist du immer wieder sehr gut.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Fakt ist das der Verbrauch mangels wirklich effektivem Einsatz von Sparmechanismen sehr oft viel zu hoch ist - höher als eigentlich nötig. Das weiß AMD, Intel, Nvidia und ATI usw, doch du weißt es natürlich besser.


Also ich finde den Unterschied eines Phenom2 z.B. von 120W (Volllast) auf weniger als 12W (idle) als sehr gut - ist immerhin eine Senkung um über 90%. Was wäre denn nun ein ein akzeptabler Verbrauch für einen P2 mit 120W unter Volllast im Idle? Immer noch keine einzige konkrete Zahl von dir, billigster Populismus  



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ziehst dich daran hoch das beim verlinkten Test C&Q usw deaktiviert wurde, dabei spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle - oder denkst du der Verbrauch eines kompletten Systems halbiert sich wenn man zb. beim X2 Energiesparmodell C&Q deaktiviert? Lachhaft. Ich möchte Computer die wirklich nur das verbrauchen was für die geforderte Leistung nötig ist, und das ist im Moment eben nicht der Fall - auch wenn du anderer Meinung bist. (was dein gutes Recht ist)


Ja genau, wir deaktivieren alle Stromsparmechanismen und wundern uns dann, dass ein aktuelles System ach so viel Strom verbraucht - wie bescheuert ist das denn? Ich fahr dann morgen mit meinem Auto auch nur noch im ersten Gang durch die stadt und jubel den Motor an die Ampel die ganze Zeit auf Vollgas - Scheiss modernes Auto aber auch, was schluckten das so viel?!?!?

Ich frag mich echt wen du mit deinem Gelaber beeindrucken willst. Wir deaktivieren sämtliche Stromsparmechanismen und behaupten dann, dass diese ja nutzlos sind. Du hälst einen echt für dumm 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bezog ich mich oben auf den (unter Last) 50 Watt sparsameren 755, aber wie solltest du auch von alleine darauf kommen. Und ja, verglichen mit einer CPU die fast das doppelte an Strom benötigt ist es für mich einer der sparsameren.


Komisch, vor zwei Posts schreibst du noch vom Athlon X2E, hab ich mich wohl verlesen, wie dumm von mir - ach ne, steht da wirklich so, mh 

Spezifizier doch bitte mal wovon du genau sprichst. Und dann sag mir, welcher Idleverbrauch nun DEINER MEINUNG nach angemessen wäre. Auf diese Frage warte ich bereits seit 5 Posts. Ist das dein üblicher Diskussionsstil?



INU.ID schrieb:


> Danke, genau das habe ich schon im ersten Posting gesagt. Nur das er nicht zu schlecht im Sinne von unwirtschaftlich ist, sondern einfach nur im Sinne von (in erster Linie für Hersteller, nicht den Konsumenten) weniger wirtschaftlich. (was mit der Einführung in den Massenmarkt auch wieder hinfällig ist)


Auch für den Konsumenten, rechne mal aus wielange es dauert bis du 10 oder 20€ Aufpreis mit einem geringeren Stromverbrauch wieder heraus hast. Verdammt mieses GEschäft.

Wobei das bei dir ja eh nicht klappt, wo du alle Stromsparmechanismen so konsequent abschaltest. Da ballert dann ja trotzdem der große Chip ständig vor sich hin 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dieser Teil hier ist leider wieder Unsinn, nichts weiter. Es ist auch mMn nicht nötig darauf weiter einzugehen...


Das sollte ich eigentlich mit deinem ganzen Post machen, denn der ist (Zitat) "Unsinn". Aber ich finde solch einen "Unsinn" wie du ihn hier verzapfst DARF man einfach nicht so ungeschrieben stehen lassen, weil er eben (siehe Links) nachweislich Bullshit ist. Nein, Idiotie gehört nicht an die Macht, nur weil die Leute ohne Ahnung am lautesten brüllen und am Meisten schreiben, sollten sie nicht die Welt regieren 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> buck, das abschalten von grafikeinheiten ist kein unsin udn macht auch keien imensen treiberprobleme,
> nvidia udn ati haben beide die technik längst fertig,
> teilweise kann sie eingesetzt werden, die frage ist wieso nicht breitflächig?


Wie ich bereits oben schrieb: Die Zusatzkosten würde man durch die gesparten Stromkosten, selbst bei doppeltem oder dreifachen Strompreis niemals herauskriegen. Zumal die idle-Verbräuche inzwischen dermaßen gedrückt werden, dass die Luft für solche Zusatzchips immer dünner wird. Siehe aktuelle Karten: Eine GTS250 drückt man inzwischen auf unter 20W im idle.


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2009)

> Nein, Idiotie gehört nicht an die Macht, nur weil die Leute ohne Ahnung am lautesten brüllen und am Meisten schreiben, sollten sie nicht die Welt regieren


Danke, schöner hätte ich es nicht sagen können.

Daher gehe ich auch nicht auf den Rest deines Postings ein.

 Eines möchte ich aber noch loswerden (no response need). Ein paar Postings weiter vorne habe ich einen Link gepostet ( Test: Intel Core i7 950 und 975 Extreme Edition (Seite 29) - 03.06.2009 - ComputerBase ), aus dem du folgendes zitiert hast:



> *Alle Prozessoren werden in den Leistungstests ohne die Stromsparmodi getestet*, um die maximale Performance zu zeigen (dass die Energiesparmodi seit der neuesten Generation zu so gut wie keinen Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mehr führen, ist allerdings bereits im letzten Artikel ausführlich dargelegt worden).


Du meinstes daraufhin:


> Bevor du so einen Test verlinkst solltest du vielleicht mal den Text lesen:
> Das ist natürlich echt fair, wenn man den Idleverbrauch ohne irgendein Stromsparmodi testen
> Deine Argumentation ist damit absolut gescheitert. Oder hast du noch wirkliche Argumente und Fakten?


Leider habe ich deinen vermeindlichen Irrtum nicht bemerkt - und ihn einfach übernommen.

 Es ist die Rede von "Leistungstests" und "max. Performance". Daher "vermute" ich - gemeint sind die Benchmarks welche die max Leistung/Performance der CPUs aufzeigen sollen. Man hat also (is nur so eine Theorie von mir) lediglich bei den Benchmarks die Energiesparmodis deaktiviert um eventuelle Geschwindigkeitseinbußen durch C&Q/EIST usw ausschließen zu können. Um dies zu verdeutlichen hier ein anderer Link zur Leistungsaufnahme, dort ist der Absatz nämlich auch etwas länger:



> *Alle Prozessoren werden im Test ohne die Stromsparmodi getestet*, *um die maximale Performance* zu zeigen. Dass die Energiesparmodi seit der neuesten Generation keine große Leistung mehr fressen, ist bereits in den letzten Artikeln ausführlich dargelegt worden. *Um jedoch das Einsparpotential der Prozessoren aufzuzeigen, wird die Leistungsaufnahme im Idle und auch unter Volllast mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Energiesparmodi (C&Q, C1E, usw.) getestet*.


Quellen:
Test: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200s und Q9550s (Seite 30) - 31.03.2009 - ComputerBase
Test: 19 Prozessoren von 50 bis 130 Euro (Seite 30) - 07.08.2009 - ComputerBase
Test: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (Seite 29) - 13.08.2009 - ComputerBase
usw...

Soweit ich das erkennen konnte scheinen die Werte sämtlicher CPUs, die auch in einem der anderen Links aufgelistet sind, bei den Idle-Angaben übereinzustimmen. Also entweder spart man durch das aktivieren von Q&C/EIST nicht ein Watt, oder es war auch im von dir kritisierten Link aktiviert.

Guten Tag.

PS. Wenn du mir noch etwas zu sagen hast bitte per PM, hier ist mit OT jetzt besser mal Schluß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits oben schrieb: Die Zusatzkosten würde man durch die gesparten Stromkosten, selbst bei doppeltem oder dreifachen Strompreis niemals herauskriegen. Zumal die idle-Verbräuche inzwischen dermaßen gedrückt werden, dass die Luft für solche Zusatzchips immer dünner wird. Siehe aktuelle Karten: Eine GTS250 drückt man inzwischen auf unter 20W im idle.



mit dem verbrauch kann man schon fast nen ganzes quadcoresystem schon heute im idle betreiben, warum muss eine einzelne graka das verbrauchen?

sorry, nee, das ist sicher ein richtiger schrit, keien frage, aber stillstand ist hier jetzt nicht gefragt, das muss weitergehen.

übrigens, 
damit ihrs mir glaubt mit dem quad und 25 w 
Quad-Core System unter 25W Idle? Das Motherboard ist entscheidend - Forum de Luxx

mal da linsen

so und nun hab ich genug off-topic geschrieben, fall wir weiter diskutieren wollen sollten wir uns nen eigenen thread dazu aufmachen


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> mit dem verbrauch kann man schon fast nen ganzes quadcoresystem schon heute im idle betreiben, warum muss eine einzelne graka das verbrauchen?
> 
> sorry, nee, das ist sicher ein richtiger schrit, keien frage, aber stillstand ist hier jetzt nicht gefragt, das muss weitergehen.
> 
> ...


ähmm ein CPU allein gegen eine komplette Graka ist ein vergleich, wie ein Kraftwagen gegen einen LKW mit Anhänger.
Du müßtest schon CPU+Mobo+Ram vs Graka rechnen, denn die beinhaltet alle diese Aspekte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2009)

das ist ein ganzes system, keine cpu!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBubby (28. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> das ist ein ganzes system, keine cpu!!!!!!!



sry jub stimmt.

Mal eine einfache frage: Mit den undervoltign etc pp, kann man den dafür dann aber nirgendwo anders mehr für gebrauchen. Dann müßte man das wieder zurückstellen. Ok es gibt tolls die können das, aber für den ottonormalverbraucher ist das doch weit weg von realistisch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2009)

es geht mir ja auch eher darum, es ist technishc ja machbar, warum kann der hersteller sowa snicht gleich integrieren?
zu teuer kanns nicht sein, ob cnq jetzt auf 0,9 oder 0,8v absenkt ist reine einstellungssache....
genauso NB spannungssenkung...

das otto-normalo mit stanndardeinstellungen udn aktivierten stromsparmodi (ab werk) schon ausreichend gut fährt sieht man ja auch,  ca. 35w für ein quadsystem im idle sind ja schon ok, 
wenn man jetzt die spielegraka noch abschaltet beim win und dfür die igp nutzt wären ebend ca. 40w drin bei nem spielequad unter win,
aber da ist man ja wieder von weg (bescheuerter weise) und so hat man noch mal 20w mehr verbrauch, ergo ca. 60w


----------



## Bucklew (28. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Daher gehe ich auch nicht auf den Rest deines Postings ein.


Da das alles beweist das du Unrecht hast, wundert mich das selbstverständlich nicht. Aber gut, dann ignoriere ich deine restlichen Ausführungen einfach mal, wird eh nur heiße Luft drin sein.

Wobei mir ja immer noch interessiert, wieviel Strom sparen denn nun im idle sein soll, wenn selbst 90% Einsparung (Phenom2, GTX285, GTS250) nicht genug sind....



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> mit dem verbrauch kann man schon fast nen ganzes quadcoresystem schon heute im idle betreiben, warum muss eine einzelne graka das verbrauchen?


Vergleiche mal die weiteren Daten (Chipgröße, Rechenleistung usw) miteinander, dann ist das ein Spitzenverbrauch. Zumal man nicht vergessen sollte, dass die Grafikkarte als Gesamtsystem gemessen wird (also Chip + Speicher + Spannungswandler), während z.B. bei einem Quadcoresystem nur die CPU gemessen wird, der Speicher wird über das Mainboard versorgt. 

Es sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein, dass ein 40Tonner nunmal mehr Sprit verbraucht als ein Kleinwagen. Wer das nicht will, kann sich ja auch problemlos einen Kleinwagen kaufen -> Atom und Konsorten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2009)

buck noch mal auch für dich, die 25w werden als ganzes system unterboten, nicht die cpu alleine!

heißt, cpu, mb, ram, igp, hdd, .... mit netzteilineffizienz


----------



## Icejester (28. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> es geht mir ja auch eher darum, es ist technishc ja machbar, warum kann der hersteller sowa snicht gleich integrieren?
> zu teuer kanns nicht sein, ob cnq jetzt auf 0,9 oder 0,8v absenkt ist reine einstellungssache....
> genauso NB spannungssenkung...



Die Hersteller wollen ja Produkte abliefern, die in 100% der Fälle auch funktionieren, denn genau das erwarten die Kunden. Wenn es nur ein paar Chips nicht gefällt, plötzlich 0,1V weniger Spannung zu bekommen, ist der Rufschaden nicht auszumalen.

Also siedeln die Chiphersteller die Spannungen in einem Fenster an, in dem garantiert jeder Chip mitspielt. Und selbst wenn die jeden Chip noch genauer prüfen würden und bei denen, die da mitspielen, die Spannung noch weiter senken würden, ist immer auch die Frage, wieviel das MB denn tatsächlich dem Chip bereitstellt. Wenn das von selbst schon etwas weniger Spannung als vorgesehen anlegen sollte, hast Du möglicherweise ein System, das sich im Idle gerne aufhängt. Das will keiner.


----------



## Bucklew (29. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> buck noch mal auch für dich, die 25w werden als ganzes system unterboten, nicht die cpu alleine!
> 
> heißt, cpu, mb, ram, igp, hdd, .... mit netzteilineffizienz


Gib doch mal ein Link, ein andere Poster (INU.ID) behauptet ja schließlich, dass so ein heutige System im Idle MINDESTENS (!!!) 100W schluckt.


----------



## INU.ID (29. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Gib doch mal ein Link, ein andere Poster (INU.ID) behauptet ja schließlich, dass so ein heutige System im Idle MINDESTENS (!!!) 100W schluckt.



Augen auf, den Link hat er oben schon gepostet.

Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt das jeder - oder wie im Beispiel hier auch die sparsamsten - Rechner 100 Watt Idle verbrauchen, also hör bitte auf mir so etwas zu unterstellen. Lies den Link zu dem Spar-System einfach mal durch, dann fällt dir vielleicht auch auf das zb. spezielle Netzteile (u.a. ein picoPSU), eine 2,5" Notebookfestplatte, ein kleines µATX-Mainboard und KEINE Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommt. Weiter wurden an verschiedenen Stellen Takte und Spannungen soweit wie möglich bzw nötig reduziert. Also meilenweit von einem High-End System und "einfach nur C&Q einschalten" entfernt. Denkst du ein solches auf "Sparsamkeit" getrimmtes System ist die Regel? Was ich sagte war das auch die gößeren Systeme so sparsam sein sollten/müssten/könnten.

Irgendwie bekomme ich langsam den Eindruck das du nur provozieren willst... o0


----------



## Bucklew (29. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich langsam den Eindruck das du nur provozieren willst... o0


Das Gefühl habe ich bei dir auch, wenn du offensichtlich behauptest, dass die Energieeinsparung einer CPU (AMD Phenom II) oder einer GPU (diverse Nvidia) um >90% (Vergleich Volllast - Idle) viel zu wenig wäre - ohne natürlcih meine (sicherlich schon 5x gestellte) Frage zu beantworten, welche Einsparung denn nun sein soll und was ok ist und was nicht usw usf.

Solange werde ich weitere Posts von dir ignorieren, führt eh zu nichts. Mit jemanden der nach dem Motto "Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirr mich nicht mit Fakten!" lebt, kann und braucht man auch gar nicht zu diskutieren. Da gilt der alte Spruch "Dann stirb halt dumm"....


----------



## Explosiv (30. August 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sry @Threadersteller das es mit dem OT so ausgeartet ist...



Schon ok, ich freue mich darüber das die News einen so hohen Diskussionsbedarf hat  .

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich bei dir auch, wenn du offensichtlich behauptest, dass die Energieeinsparung einer CPU (AMD Phenom II) oder einer GPU (diverse Nvidia) um >90% (Vergleich Volllast - Idle) viel zu wenig wäre - ohne natürlcih meine (sicherlich schon 5x gestellte) Frage zu beantworten, welche Einsparung denn nun sein soll und was ok ist und was nicht usw usf.



lustig ist nur das es möglichkeiten gäbe ca. 99,9% der energie zu sparen, ...also warum wirds nicht getan?


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> lustig ist nur das es möglichkeiten gäbe ca. 99,9% der energie zu sparen, ...also warum wirds nicht getan?


Möglich? Ja. Bezahlbar/Sinnvoll: Eher nicht bis Nein. 

Das ist das übliche 10/80 Prinzip: 10% Einsatz und dafür 80% Ergebnis. Die anderen 20% werden dann allerdings richtig teuer und sind dann oft einfach nciht effizent.

Wie ich bereits schon bei Grafikkarten schrieb: Die Ersparnis durch die 20W weniger Stromverbrauch werden in der Laufzeit des Gerätes niemals die zusätzlichen Anschaffungskosten decken können - die logischerweise folgen werden.

Du wirst eine Highend-CPU niemals mit 1W fahren können. Das ist einfach utopisch.


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Möglich? Ja. Bezahlbar/Sinnvoll: Eher nicht bis Nein.
> 
> Das ist das übliche 10/80 Prinzip: 10% Einsatz und dafür 80% Ergebnis. Die anderen 20% werden dann allerdings richtig teuer und sind dann oft einfach nciht effizent.
> 
> ...


Besonders was die meißten nicht beachten. Die einzelteile, die produziert werden müßten, damit es an die 99,9% gehen kann, kosten durch den hohen standart in der produktion ein vielfaches an der Energie, die sie später wieder einsparen sollen. 
Es ist immer leicht zu sagen, dann nehmt hochwertigere Materialen, damit retten wir die umwelt. Damit wird oft nur die last von den Haushalten in die Industrie umgescheffelt.


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

Ist ähnlich wie bei den Photovoltaikanlagen - das Silizium muss erst mal so stark gereinigt werden, dass es nutzbar wird, bei diesem Reinigungsvorgang entstehen bereits so viele Schadstoffe und auch CO2, welches in der ganzen Lebenszeit eines solchen Modules kaum mehr reingeholt werden kann.

Systeme, die das Licht bündeln und dann Wasser erhitzen und damit einen Generator antreiben sind da wesentlich besser für die Umwelt, aber davon sieht man in Deutschland kaum welche, nur diese ätzenden Photovoltaikanlagen, die viele nur wegen den Förderungen aufs Dach setzen und damit die Landschaft verschandeln.


----------



## klyer (30. August 2009)

100nm->55nm->32nm->2nm->... wird zeit, das mal ne neue technologie entwickelt wird

-ich erinnere mich, das vor ca. 4-5 jahren etwas über ein gas berichtet worden ist, welches mehrere terraherz berechnen kann.... -> bis heut nichts weiter gehört 
naja-> mal sehen wie sich so die technik verändern wird.
mfg


----------



## Bucklew (30. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Besonders was die meißten nicht beachten. Die einzelteile, die produziert werden müßten, damit es an die 99,9% gehen kann, kosten durch den hohen standart in der produktion ein vielfaches an der Energie, die sie später wieder einsparen sollen.
> Es ist immer leicht zu sagen, dann nehmt hochwertigere Materialen, damit retten wir die umwelt. Damit wird oft nur die last von den Haushalten in die Industrie umgescheffelt.


Ganz genau!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2009)

ähm, 

um von den angeblich 90% auf die 99,9% zu kommen bräuchte man lediglich nen igp-chipsatz
der ist im allgemeinen in de rproduktion nur unbedeutend teurer als der selbe chipsatz ohne.
bei amd sind diese chipsätze heute sowieso schon weit verbreitet, mit der graka in der cpu wird das sowieso noch mehr.

udn das abschalten einer graka ist kein aufwand, die kosten dafür sidn auch nicht so hoch.

die technik existiert, muss also nicht entwickelt werden, sondnr nur umgesetzt


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> um von den angeblich 90% auf die 99,9% zu kommen bräuchte man lediglich nen igp-chipsatz
> der ist im allgemeinen in de rproduktion nur unbedeutend teurer als der selbe chipsatz ohne.
> bei amd sind diese chipsätze heute sowieso schon weit verbreitet, mit der graka in der cpu wird das sowieso noch mehr.


Ich wage zu behaupten, dass so ein IGP mindestens 10W schluckt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> udn das abschalten einer graka ist kein aufwand, die kosten dafür sidn auch nicht so hoch.


Doch, auch dafür müssen die entsprechenden Bauteile auf der Graka vorhanden sein und natürlich der entsprechende Treibersupport, das ganze muss getestet werden und und und - kostet alles Geld.


----------



## BigBubby (31. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass so ein IGP mindestens 10W schluckt.



Besonders da 99% 2 Watt und 99,9% sogar nur 0,2Watt währen (Wenn wir von 200Watt grakas ausgehen)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. August 2009)

Je kleiner die Fertigungstechnik wird, desto mehr Transistoren werden die Chips haben, desto mehr Leistung wird verlangt. Wenn man z.B. von einer GPU für eine Hig-End GraKa ausgeht, so haben gängige GPUs bis zu 1,8 Milliarden Transistoren und leisten etwa 1-1.4 Teraflop. Damit lassen sich Spiele wie Crysis flüssig darstellen. In Zukunft werden GPUs mehrere Milliarden Transistoren haben, werden mehr als 20 oder 30 Teraflop leisten und das werden die Spieleprogrammierer nutzen, in dem Sie die Spiele noch realistischer machen und sie mit Effekten überhäufen. Dann wird Echtzeit-Raytracing mit 100 Fps bei 2560*1600 Pixeln standart sein. Ich will damit sagen: Je kleiner das Fertigungsverfahren wird, desto komplexer und leistungsfähiger werden die Chips und je mehr Leistung sie bieten, desto mehr Leistung wird auch verlangt. Vor 10 Jahren ca. war eine CPU schon schnell, wenn sie 300-500 Mhz hatte, heute hat fast jedes Handy so viel Leistung. Die Rechenleistung, die die Menschheit fordert wird ja nicht auf dem jetzigen Niveau bleiben, sondern sie wird steigen. Würde man sich mit der jetzigen Rechenleistung begnügen, könnte man natürlich viel Energie sparen, in dem man die Struckturen verkleinert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass so ein IGP mindestens 10W schluckt.



hm, das wird wohl nicht hinkommen, sorry, 
wenn ich mal von den 18,6 systemverbrauch im idle aus dem von mir verlinkten thread aus dem luxx ausgehe udn den wirkungsgrad der pico-psu vernachlässige, was in ddiesem fall wohl auch kaum nen fehler macht...

dann wären wenn wir 10w für eine igp nehmen, gerad enoch 8,6w für cpu, mainbord-rest und hdd übrig,
ne hdd sollte so bei ca. 1,5w liegen,  die cpu wird als in dem 18,6w fall dual sicher nicht der größte verbraucher sein, aber 6w rechnen wir mal locker, eher mehr, 1,1w reichen aber fürs normale chipset nicht aus,  10w igp im idle ist übertrieben, diese chipsets laufen im windows mit ca. 60 bis 100 mhz, der speicher dazu wenn einzeln vorhanden auch auf sehr geringem takt....

nene, da sind schon fehler drin, und nebenbei wären 10w zu 20w immer noch ne menge,

was den chipmehraufwand auf den grakas betrifft, sorry, bei aktuellen spielegrafikkarten würde das preislich nicht ins gewicht fallen

ich bin der meinung es muss definitiv in diese richtung gehen, grafikkarten die dedziert eingestzt werdne müssen bei nichtverwendung einfach ausgeschaltet werden, sonst wird es einfach nie zu sinnvollem stromsparen kommen,


das die aktuellen ansätze n weg in die richtige richtung waren, keine diskussion, aber es geht besse rund ist finanziell sinnvoll.

darum bin ich der meinung das es dahingehen muss

und zum thema 99,9%
20w von 138w sind auch nicht 90%


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ne hdd sollte so bei ca. 1,5w liegen,  die cpu wird als in dem 18,6w fall dual sicher nicht der größte verbraucher sein, aber 6w rechnen wir mal locker, eher mehr, 1,1w reichen aber fürs normale chipset nicht aus,  10w igp im idle ist übertrieben, diese chipsets laufen im windows mit ca. 60 bis 100 mhz, der speicher dazu wenn einzeln vorhanden auch auf sehr geringem takt....


Du vergisst, dass das ein entsprechend optimiertes System mit allerlei Tricks ist, was wir gegen ein ganz normales System vergleichen, wo eben nur Stromsparmechanismen aktiviert sind. Das ist schon sehr unfair. Man könnte auch mit der Grafikkarte strom sparen, wenn man sie im idle bis zum Minimum undervolten würde. Von daher ist der faire Vergleichswert wohl eher der 40 bzw. 34W Wert.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nene, da sind schon fehler drin, und nebenbei wären 10w zu 20w immer noch ne menge,


Nicht wirklich, weil der Aufpreis, den man dann für die Karte bezahlt, damit niemals ausgeglichen werden könnte.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> was den chipmehraufwand auf den grakas betrifft, sorry, bei aktuellen spielegrafikkarten würde das preislich nicht ins gewicht fallen


Sorry, schau dir mal die Produktionspreise für so eine Grafikkarte an und dann sag mir mal, wie man da einen Chip für nen paar Dollar drauf packen soll, ohne das man die Preise anhebt. Noch dazu, dass ja nicht nur der Chip kostet. Der chip muss erst mal entwickelt werden, auch die bisherigen großen Chips müssen angepasst werden. Natürlich braucht man ein neues PCB, wahrscheinlich mit speziellem Speicher für diesen Zusatzchip. Dann muss das ganz natürlich noch im Treiber programmiert werden. Das und die Hardware muss überprüft werden und natürlich auch laufend überprüft und angepasst werden. Das ist nicht mal eben so man nimmt nen kleinen Chip, lötet den drauf und alles ist super. Da hängt ein Rattenschwanz an Kosten dran, der logischerweise bezahlt werden muss. Und diese Kosten sind bei den heutigen Idle-Verbräuchen zu hoch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2009)

der chip existiert, beide großen firmen hatten das schon, udn haben es wieder raus genommen, wurde ja schon gesagt, sprich, man müsste nru alte sachen nutzen, kosten sidn da lediglich produktion, udn der chip liegt sagen wir mal bei 2 bis 3 dollar, dazu ne anhebung von 5 dollar bei ne rgraka am ende...
das fällt echt max. bei karten bis 50 euro auf, die diese art der technik nicht wirklich brauchen, 

udn bis man sagen wir selbst im extremfall 10 dollar eingespart hat pro karte, das ist recht fix erledigt, 
vor allem bei karten die ebend eutlich mehr als 20w idle konsumieren, ne 2800gtx läuft siche rnicht mit 20w idle  ergo...
die kosten kann man aich proportional auf die kartenleistung aufschlagen, das die die am meisten davon profitoieren auch di ehauptlast dr kostn tragen, wärend ne 50 euro karte halt nru anteilig die kosten der technik die wirklich drin steckt kostet,

wir vernichten aktuell unseren planeten, der weg muss am ende sowieso um jedes watt gegangen werden.. ist also jacke wie hose  wenn man jetzt schon anfängt fällt man späte rnicht so auf die nase.

EDIT:
achso, ich will nicht die einführung diese rtechnik auf der aktuellen generation, sondenr in einer künftigen, sogesehen also....


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> der chip existiert, beide großen firmen hatten das schon, udn haben es wieder raus genommen, wurde ja schon gesagt, sprich, man müsste nru alte sachen nutzen, kosten sidn da lediglich produktion, udn der chip liegt sagen wir mal bei 2 bis 3 dollar, dazu ne anhebung von 5 dollar bei ne rgraka am ende...
> das fällt echt max. bei karten bis 50 euro auf, die diese art der technik nicht wirklich brauchen,


Nein gibt es bisher nicht. Bisher gab es nur Kombinationen IGP/dGPU. Und auch das kostet natürlich geld und nicht zu knapp. Und wenn du glaubst, dass eine Anhebung der Grundkosten für eine Grafikkarten von 2-3 Dollar zu einem Endpreis von 5 Dollar mehr führt - sorry, dann brauchen wir nicht weiter zu diskutieren bei solch kruden Rechnungen.

Bei solchen Preisvorstellungen würde ich die Idee mit dem Zusatzchip auch super finden, aber leider ist das nicht die Realität. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> udn bis man sagen wir selbst im extremfall 10 dollar eingespart hat pro karte, das ist recht fix erledigt,
> vor allem bei karten die ebend eutlich mehr als 20w idle konsumieren, ne 2800gtx läuft siche rnicht mit 20w idle  ergo...


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was eine 2800GTX ist, aber ok. 20W im idle bedeutet (bei durchschnittlichen 5h Nutzung pro Tag) bei einem Strompreis von ~20ct/kwh volle 2 ct pro Tag - wielange das jetzt dauert bis du 10€ raus hast....na, rechne selbst 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> die kosten kann man aich proportional auf die kartenleistung aufschlagen, das die die am meisten davon profitoieren auch di ehauptlast dr kostn tragen, wärend ne 50 euro karte halt nru anteilig die kosten der technik die wirklich drin steckt kostet,


Bei einer 50€ karte lohnt sich so ein aufwand noch viel, viel weniger, weil die karte ja so schon NOCH weniger im idle schluckt. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wir vernichten aktuell unseren planeten, der weg muss am ende sowieso um jedes watt gegangen werden.. ist also jacke wie hose  wenn man jetzt schon anfängt fällt man späte rnicht so auf die nase.


Dabei ist Aktionismus die absolute falsche Idee. Es bringt nunmal nichts 10.000kWh in Entwicklung zu stecken und dann noch mehr Energie in die aufwendigere Produktion der Karte, ohne das diese Energie jemals gespart werden könnte.


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Je kleiner die Fertigungstechnik wird, desto mehr Transistoren werden die Chips haben, desto mehr Leistung wird verlangt. Wenn man z.B. von einer GPU für eine Hig-End GraKa ausgeht, so haben gängige GPUs bis zu 1,8 Milliarden Transistoren und leisten etwa 1-1.4 Teraflop. Damit lassen sich Spiele wie Crysis flüssig darstellen. In Zukunft werden GPUs mehrere Milliarden Transistoren haben, werden mehr als 20 oder 30 Teraflop leisten und das werden die Spieleprogrammierer nutzen, in dem Sie die Spiele noch realistischer machen und sie mit Effekten überhäufen. Dann wird Echtzeit-Raytracing mit 100 Fps bei 2560*1600 Pixeln standart sein. Ich will damit sagen: Je kleiner das Fertigungsverfahren wird, desto komplexer und leistungsfähiger werden die Chips und je mehr Leistung sie bieten, desto mehr Leistung wird auch verlangt. Vor 10 Jahren ca. war eine CPU schon schnell, wenn sie 300-500 Mhz hatte, heute hat fast jedes Handy so viel Leistung. Die Rechenleistung, die die Menschheit fordert wird ja nicht auf dem jetzigen Niveau bleiben, sondern sie wird steigen. Würde man sich mit der jetzigen Rechenleistung begnügen, könnte man natürlich viel Energie sparen, in dem man die Struckturen verkleinert.



Genau so sieht's aus. Besser kann man das kaum ausdrücken. Und da das unvermeidbar ist, lohnt es sich auch nicht, groß rumzuheulen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dabei ist Aktionismus die absolute falsche Idee. Es bringt nunmal nichts 10.000kWh in Entwicklung zu stecken und dann noch mehr Energie in die aufwendigere Produktion der Karte, ohne das diese Energie jemals gespart werden könnte.



Ja. Ist genauso, wie wenn man bspw. die Abwrackprämie als tolle Umweltschutzmaßnahme verkaufen will. Das umweltfreundlichste Auto ist immer noch das, das nicht gebaut werden mußte.


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja. Ist genauso, wie wenn man bspw. die Abwrackprämie als tolle Umweltschutzmaßnahme verkaufen will. Das umweltfreundlichste Auto ist immer noch das, das nicht gebaut werden mußte.



Die Abwrackprämie hat nichts mit Umweltschutzmaßnahmen zu tun, sondern ist eine reine Maßnahme zur momentanen Stabilisierung des Automarktes (wobei er danach um so tiefer fallen wird...).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2009)

was ab 10:14 des heutigen tages dann wohl passiert 

@ buck, selbst dir dürfte klar sein das de 2800 280 hätte heißen sollen oder?

udn was die karten angeht, küftige karten eine rleistungsklasse werden trotzdem imme rmehr strom schlucken weil sie komplexer werden, 
die technik mag bei aktuellen und der vor de rtür stehenden generation noch nicht nötig erscheinen, in 2 bis 3 wird sie nötig sein weil der grafikchip selbst im 50 euro bereich doppelt so komplex sein dürfte wie eine aktuelle high-end karte


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @ buck, selbst dir dürfte klar sein das de 2800 280 hätte heißen sollen oder?


Woher soll ich das wissen?

Und hier nebenbei die Verbrauchswerte im Idle einer GTX285:

Reale Leistungsaufnahme aktueller Grafikkarten - Anhang: GeForce GTX 285 (Seite 18) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U

Natürlich keine 20W, aber auch mit nichtmal 30 ist die Karte sehr, sehr gut. Alleine der Umsteig 65nm->55nm hat 10W gespart:

Reale Leistungsaufnahme aktueller Grafikkarten - Anhang: GeForce GTX 280 (Seite 19) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U

Und hier das Beispiel mit unter 20W (GTS250) und das im Vergleich zum Vorgänger 9800GTX+ zeigt, wieviel Energie man mit einfachen Maßnahmen sparen kann:

Leistungsaufnahme von Grafikkarten in Spielen - Leistungsaufnahme GeForce GTS 250 / GTX 285 (Seite 3) - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> udn was die karten angeht, küftige karten eine rleistungsklasse werden trotzdem imme rmehr strom schlucken weil sie komplexer werden,
> die technik mag bei aktuellen und der vor de rtür stehenden generation noch nicht nötig erscheinen, in 2 bis 3 wird sie nötig sein weil der grafikchip selbst im 50 euro bereich doppelt so komplex sein dürfte wie eine aktuelle high-end karte


in 2 bis 3 Generationen wird man es noch viel weniger benötigen, weil dann die Fertigungsverfahren noch viel besser sind und selbstverständlich entsprechende Maßnahmen (so wie heute auch schon) schon bei der Konstruktion bedacht werden. Auch heute dampft im Idle längst nicht mehr der ganze Chip vor sich hin.


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Die Abwrackprämie hat nichts mit Umweltschutzmaßnahmen zu tun, sondern ist eine reine Maßnahme zur momentanen Stabilisierung des Automarktes (wobei er danach um so tiefer fallen wird...).



Witzige Antwort, wo die Abwrackprämie doch ganz offiziell "Unweltprämie" heißt.

vgl.:
BAFA: Umweltprämie
BAFA: Bundesamt für Wirtschaft und Ausfuhrkontrolle
und
http://www.bafa.de/bafa/de/wirtscha.../dokumente/foederrichtlinie_umweltpraemie.pdf

Ich zitiere:


> 1. Zuwendungszweck
> 1.1 Förderziel
> Die Bundesregierung hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, mit Hilfe einer *Umweltprämie *die Verschrottung alter und den Absatz neuer Personenkraftwagen zu fördern. Dadurch werden alte Personenkraftwagen mit hohen Emissionen an klassischen Schadstoffen durch neue, effizientere und sauberere Fahrzeuge ersetzt. Damit wird ein Beitrag zur Reduzierung der Schadstoffbelastung der Luft geleistet bei gleichzeitiger Stärkung der Nachfrage.


----------



## rebel4life (2. September 2009)

Das Problem ist das, dass ein altes Auto nicht umbedingt mehr Schadstoffe ausstoßen muss als ein neues. 

Da der Trend zu Geländewägen geht, kaufen sich viele dank der Prämie gleich so eine Kiste, obwohl sie nur in der Stadt rumfahren. Dadurch wird durch diese Prämie eine Verschlechterung erzielt...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Witzige Antwort, wo die Abwrackprämie doch ganz offiziell "Unweltprämie" heißt.


War halt mal angedacht nur dann Kohle zu verteilen, wenn das neue Fahrzeug auch weniger verbraucht als das Alte, aber ein paar belehrende Anrufe der Gutmenschen von Audi, BMW & Co. haben unsere Minister wieder in die rechte Spur gerückt, da die verschwenderischen deutschen Karren sonst praktisch nicht gesponsert werden würden, und die Umweltprämie nur sparsamen, pösen ausländischen Karren was gebracht hätte ....... es lebe der Lobbyismus in der BRD (das "B" steht für "Bananen-"  )


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Witzige Antwort, wo die Abwrackprämie doch ganz offiziell "Unweltprämie" heißt.
> 
> vgl.:
> BAFA: Umweltprämie
> ...


Sie heißt so offiziell, um eine rechtliche grundlage zu schaffen, der zweck ist aber eine ganz andere und wurde oft genug genannt, nur halt offiziell nicht.


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2009)

So kann man das auch nicht sagen. Die Sache hatte einen umweltpolitischen und eben auch einen wirtschaftspolitischen Zweck. Dafür, daß nur der wirtschaftspolitische in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wurde, kann die Bundesregierung aber nichts.

@Ob4ru|3er: Es wäre ja wohl selten dämlich, mit deutschen Steuergeldern den Verkauf ausländischer Fahrzeuge zu fördern. Daß sich das wettbewerbsrechtlich in der EU nicht komplett unterbinden läßt, ist leider völlig klar. Aber man muß die Sache ja nicht von Anfang an so anlegen, daß am Ende vorprogrammiert ist, daß nichts von diesen Verkäufen deutschen Herstellern zugute kommt. Abgesehen davon profitierten von der Abwrackprämie ohnehin Hersteller kleiner Autos überdurchschnittlich, weil 2.500,- Euro Rabatt bei jedem Neuwagen ab ca. 40.000 Euro völlig egal sind. Davon hängt in der Preisregion keine Kaufentscheidung ab.


----------



## rebel4life (3. September 2009)

Ich finde die Leute krank, die z.B. nen rel. neuen Audi A4 verschrotten lassen und den nicht so verkaufen, denn da verliert man massig Geld, aber einigen scheint es ziemlich egal zu sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2009)

jubb, das wurd auch oft getan, 
auto mit höherem wert als 2500 euro zu verschrotten,
wenn der schrotti klug war, hat er den wagen verkauft, die 2500 euro dem autohaus gegeben und den rest einkassiert,  der bafa-antrag wurde dann einfach zerisen


----------



## BigBubby (3. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich finde die Leute krank, die z.B. nen rel. neuen Audi A4 verschrotten lassen und den nicht so verkaufen, denn da verliert man massig Geld, aber einigen scheint es ziemlich egal zu sein.



ein neuer Audi A4 kann man dafür nicht verschrotten, da der wagen mind 10 Jahre alt sein muß...


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> @Ob4ru|3er: Es wäre ja wohl selten dämlich, mit deutschen Steuergeldern den Verkauf ausländischer Fahrzeuge zu fördern.


Den größten Zugewinn dank Umweltprämie hatte VAG....


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Den größten Zugewinn dank Umweltprämie hatte VAG....



Wohl wahr! Aber die haben davon auch nur - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, was gestern in den Nachrichten gesagt wurde - 11% bekommen. Auf deutsche Hersteller dürften insgesamt unter 50% der Gesamtsumme entfallen sein.

Wenn man die Werte hier zusammenrechnet: Abwrackprämie: Online-Antrag mit Startschwierigkeiten - auto motor und sport kommt man auf 47,66%, die deutschen Herstellern zugute kommen, wobei ich da mal alle VAG-Marken, die zum großen Teil im Ausland produzieren, und Ford, die zum großen Teil in Köln produzieren, eingerechnet habe.

Ob man sich damit also wirtschaftlich einen großen Gefallen getan hat, wird sich noch zeigen müssen. Ich kann mir jedenfalls vorstellen, daß das in der Hinsicht nach hinten losgegangen ist.

(Die Auflistung ist ganz unten auf der verlinkten Seite.)


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wohl wahr! Aber die haben davon auch nur - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, was gestern in den Nachrichten gesagt wurde - 11% bekommen. Auf deutsche Hersteller dürften insgesamt unter 50% der Gesamtsumme entfallen sein.


Was zum Großteil auch daran liegt, dass ein Großteil der deutschen Hersteller sich auf sehr teure, prestigeträchtige Fahrzeuge spezialisiert hat. Gut wenn die Wirtschaft brummt, schlecht wenns halt nicht so ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn man die Werte hier zusammenrechnet: Abwrackprämie: Online-Antrag mit Startschwierigkeiten - auto motor und sport kommt man auf 47,66%, die deutschen Herstellern zugute kommen, wobei ich da mal alle VAG-Marken, die zum großen Teil im Ausland produzieren, und Ford, die zum großen Teil in Köln produzieren, eingerechnet habe.


4 von den 5 Topprofiteuren sind deutsche Marken bzw. produzieren diese Modelle in D. Also da würd ich nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass die deutschen überhaupt nicht profitieren.


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was zum Großteil auch daran liegt, dass ein Großteil der deutschen Hersteller sich auf sehr teure, prestigeträchtige Fahrzeuge spezialisiert hat. Gut wenn die Wirtschaft brummt, schlecht wenns halt nicht so ist.



Das ist fraglos richtig.



> 4 von den 5 Topprofiteuren sind deutsche Marken bzw. produzieren diese Modelle in D. Also da würd ich nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass die deutschen überhaupt nicht profitieren.


Ich bin auch weit davon entfernt zu sagen, daß sich das *überhaupt* nicht gelohnt hätte. Ich bin nur der Meinung, daß es sich nicht so sehr gelohnt haben könnte, wie einige sich das im Vorfeld gedacht haben mögen.

Andererseits muß man in Rechnung stellen, daß die Abwrackprämie natürlich ein denkbar billiges Instrument war, um die Nachfrage anzukurbeln. Wenn wir bedenken, daß 19% MwSt. auf jedes Neufahrzeug fällig werden, sind die 2.500 Euro bei jedem Neuwagen ab einem Listenpreis von 15.657 Euro sozusagen kostenlos. Bei jedem Preis darüber verdient der Fiskus trotz Abwrackprämie, darunter zahlt er natürlich drauf, aber auch keine 2.500 Euro, sondern in der Regel bedeutend weniger.


----------



## rebel4life (3. September 2009)

> Nur Privatpersonen haben Anspruch auf die Abwrackprämie. Firmen- und Gewerbekunden werden nicht subventioniert. Der Neu- oder Jahreswagenkäufer muss ein neun Jahre oder älteres Fahrzeug (ab Erstzulassung) besitzen, das mindestens seit einem Jahr in Deutschland auf ihn zugelassen sein muss.



9 Jahre reichen sogar. Ein 2000er Modell ist nicht wesentlich schlechter in Sachen Schadstoffe als ein jetziges Auto, da hat sich leider nicht sehr viel geändert, das kam mal bei irgendeinem Bericht, war glaube ich von WISO.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2009)

jubb, da hätte man an der ersten idee, das die fahrzeuge für dei förderung min. euro 5 erfüllen müssen, tjs, das hat man verpasst, da wären deutsche firmen deutlich im vorteil gewesen


----------

